# Is Valencia for us?



## Yabby (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello

We are a 50-something British lesbian couple living in Porto, Portugal. We’ve lived in Portugal for 6 years but we feel like a change and as we come to Spain any chance we get it seems like the natural choice. Having lived out in the sticks a lot we are loving being in a small city with nice beaches and would prefer to be somewhere again near a nice beach where we can walk to lots of nice restaurants, cafes, bars etc. (nothing too expensive though!) Again the city of Valencia seems an obvious choice and we have been told it’s absolutely amazing but to our shame we’ve never even actually been yet! So we are planning to come on a reccy in the next month or so and wonder if anyone could give us advice as to -

what areas might suit us? 
are there any dodgy areas we should avoid?
are there nice areas near beaches but with good metro or train connections to the city centre?
where would be the best place to stay to come and see the city and surroundings for the first time (by car)?

We’re not scared of the bureaucracy or the language - we’ve survived both in Portugal so I think that should have prepared us. We don’t mind being in a more Spanish area or more of a cosmopolitan area, as long as there's no prejudice to our nationality and/or sexuality, we tend to get on with most people anyway.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Surely in this day and age only the most moronic dregs of society would have a prejudice about either 

I hope you find a great place in Spain

For what its worth I visited Valencia City a few years ago and it was gorgeous


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess you need to try it, but doing a reccie is good. I dont know the areas, so I cant help you with that, but driving around while you're here and seeing what you like is the best way.

Your sexuality shouldnt be a problem, but health insurance might be??????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We do have a resident expert in this field.
Hope she'll be along soon!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I've only visited the city of Valencia a couple of times as a tourist, and rented apartments in the centre of the city, but based on that limited experience it sounds as though you'd like it very well. I never saw a particularly rough area anywhere near the centre of the city, although like all cities there must be some. The only one I saw that I wouldn't have wanted to live was Cabanyal which is some distance from the centre.

Ruzafa is an area you might like, I believe it has changed quite dramatically over the last few years from a run-down area and has now been "gentrified", there are lots of restaurants, bars and litttle quirky shops there.

When we went out to the beach at Malvarossa (superb beach btw, absolutely huge) the metro didn't run that far out, but there was a pretty frequent bus service from the city centre.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hola, I'm the 'resident expert'... One half of a long-standing female couple.
I've only been to Valencia once, years ago, so I can't comment on that.
What I can do is echo Rabbitcat's comment, that only the most moronic knuckle-dragging eejits would display signs of prejudice in these 'enlightened' times. I lived with my partner in the UK, Prague and now Andalucia and frankly, nobody has been 
that interested in our sexuality, not surprising, really. We're staid and boring and too old to be of salacious interest to anyone Our friends are mainly but not exclusively heterosexual and the friendship is based on shared mutual interests - politics, dogs, dining out...
Spai is suffering massive unemployment especially amongst the young so whether someone is straight or gay is of scant importance.
We are 'out' in the way that heterosexuals are 'out', just getting on with life so I can't see why you should have any worries about moving to Spain.


----------



## fun in the sun (Nov 8, 2014)

i think your be very happy. im going there from Brighton england on the 21st. valencia is a lot like brighton in terms of its cosmo feel and bohemian attitudes..just where i belong. im sure youll agree. go for it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fun in the sun said:


> i think your be very happy. im going there from Brighton england on the 21st. valencia is a lot like brighton in terms of its cosmo feel and bohemian attitudes..just where i belong. im sure youll agree. go for it



Funnily enough, someone said that Valencia was like Brighton to me when we were first looking to move to Spain and that put me off - apparently, she didnt mean the cosmo/bohemian feel (is there any ??????) 

(Sorry, I find Brighton a rather grubby, unpleasant place :tape: )

Jo xxx


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello,

I live in Valencia and it is lovely. I wouldn't rule out Cabanyal as the metro from Maritim Serreria gets you into the centre in ten minutes. Malvarrosa way the tram gets you into the centre in twenty minutes. Then there's a large number of bus routes too. The public transport is excellent. 

The whole city is livable, obviously the centre is the most expensive area but still relatively cheap. I don't really know of any dodgy areas, supposedly I live in one (but some people have a conniption fit at the sight of a single gypsy) but it is safe by the standards of some of the dives I've lived in in the UK. Although some areas have a bit of a theme all the areas are fairly mixed, there's no solid expat area.

Have a look at the metro and bus maps and you'll see how well connected areas are. I recommend staying anywhere which offers parking as it's a right pain to park in the centre and anywhere popular.

Have you seen the river park yet? It really is magnificent.

Any questions just ask me.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Labob,

I'm visiting with my son the week after next. I usually stay in the Carmen area. Are there any must-sees I should do?

Not hijacking, I hope any response will be useful to the Op.


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

How old's your son? Because I think the wine festival will still be on in the park by the Calatrava bridge (Metro Alameda). Also if you're in Carmen Pan De Queso on Calle Serrano near the towers is lovely. 

Just behind the Mercat Central towards Plaza De la reina there's a fantastic chocolate shop which sells traditional Valencian style chocolate. I recommend the one euro cylindrical chocolate bars with either granulated sugar or cinnamon.

There's a few interesting exhibitions on, Camins all greal about the holy grail and strange art stuff in Las Naves by the port. 

As you may be able to tell I'm currently cooking dinner and very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

We are in a small town 20 minutes from the city centre and the airport.

We have an excellent bus service to the centre and a 10 minute drive to the nearest Metro stop. The public transport in Valencia and the surrounding area is very good.

I have to say that walking around Valencia is the safest I have felt in any large city (and some smaller ones too, including Plymouth from where I hail). There are obviously "better and worse" areas, as there are anywhere, but none that I consider bad.

If I can help in any other way, I would be happy to.


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

Yabby said:


> Hello
> 
> We are a 50-something British lesbian couple living in Porto, Portugal. We’ve lived in Portugal for 6 years but we feel like a change and as we come to Spain any chance we get it seems like the natural choice. Having lived out in the sticks a lot we are loving being in a small city with nice beaches and would prefer to be somewhere again near a nice beach where we can walk to lots of nice restaurants, cafes, bars etc. (nothing too expensive though!) Again the city of Valencia seems an obvious choice and we have been told it’s absolutely amazing but to our shame we’ve never even actually been yet! So we are planning to come on a reccy in the next month or so and wonder if anyone could give us advice as to -


I've grown up in Valencia and live here now, I'll try my best to help you with those questions:



Yabby said:


> what areas might suit us?


You should check out Russafa, the nicer / rebuilt areas of southern Cabanyal and perhaps Benimaclet and El Carmen. Those areas hold a nice share of great restaurants, bars and cafes while having very quiet and calm areas.



Yabby said:


> are there any dodgy areas we should avoid?


There are dodgy areas like in any other metropolitan area but you won't be possibly going there unless you have any specific reason to go there (for example visiting someone living there). Others may think otherwise but as labob said, some people get scared at the sight of a single gypsy / eastern european / south american and are quick to declare perfectly safe areas as dodgy. :noidea:



Yabby said:


> are there nice areas near beaches but with good metro or train connections to the city centre?


All the city shorefront is a quite good beach and all of it can be easily accesed by public transport from mostly everywhere in the metropolitan area. The city beaches are 15 minutes away in metro or bus from most neighborhoods in the city. Though those usually get quite crowded in july / august and I prefeer driving to the beaches in the natural reservation of the Albufera or to the beaches in the outskirts of Sagunt and Canet d'en Berenguer (15, 20 min drive on free exp. way).



Yabby said:


> where would be the best place to stay to come and see the city and surroundings for the first time (by car)?


I'd recommend you to look for a nice hotel near the beach (can't help with that, I'm a local after all) and checking out the usual recommended places (city center, old city, the river bed park, the Ciutat de les Arts, beaches, etc...). You won't have any problem with parking on the area and you'll definitively will be using public transport. Parking in the city center is very difficult unless on underground (paid) parkings and traffic can stall quite easily.

I really recommend you checking out some places outside the _foreigner friendly_ tourist routes like the natural reservation of the Albufera or the northern Horta.



Yabby said:


> We’re not scared of the bureaucracy or the language - we’ve survived both in Portugal so I think that should have prepared us.


Valencian bureaucracy is southern-europe tier but Portugal musn't be too different. Don't worry about language, most people will be happy to help to get you understood.



Yabby said:


> We don’t mind being in a more Spanish area or more of a cosmopolitan area, as long as there's no prejudice to our nationality and/or sexuality, we tend to get on with most people anyway.


This is a big, multicultural and quite socially mature city, you won't have any problem due to your nationality or sexuality.



Yabby said:


> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I hope it was of some use. If you want to ask anything specific go ahead.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andoba said:


> I've grown up in Valencia and live here now, I'll try my best to help you with those questions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good answer!
I like a city being referred to as "socially mature"; I don't think I've heard that before


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!

My son is late 20s and he and his girlfriend will be very interested in the wine festival. My wife will certainly try the chocolate cylinders.

Thanks again.



labob said:


> How old's your son? Because I think the wine festival will still be on in the park by the Calatrava bridge (Metro Alameda). Also if you're in Carmen Pan De Queso on Calle Serrano near the towers is lovely.
> 
> Just behind the Mercat Central towards Plaza De la reina there's a fantastic chocolate shop which sells traditional Valencian style chocolate. I recommend the one euro cylindrical chocolate bars with either granulated sugar or cinnamon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yabby (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. Really useful and encouraging stuff, and you've made us even more excited to be coming! I'll post again when we've got the dates for our reccy - in case anyone fancies meeting up for a coffee or something 

Btw I love Brighton so that's another positive for me!


----------



## Yabby (Jan 23, 2013)

*All booked up!*

Hello again

Just to say we have finally booked to come over on the w/c 25th April, if anyone is in the Valencia area then, we'd be glad to meet for a coffee or a glass of wine or two


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm just catching up with things following my visit to Valencia during the week. It was our second time there but the first was only a day trip, this time was for three days.

What a great place. It's a bit of a stunner. Lovely buildings, lots of open public places amongst the narrow streets of the centre, and then there's the fantastic river bed park. It's also remarkably clean for a city with the streets around where we stayed absolutely spotless.

We managed to find a great restaurant and a fun place for an evening, the only problem.... my son and his girlfirend's presence resulted in a very, very, very late night.

Only an hour up the road from home. I'm going to make it a regular trip.

Oh, and Airbnb a big success yet again. Beats hotels almost every time.


----------

